# 1988 Nissan D21 Pickup Electrical Problem



## mustang19r (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 1988 Nissan d21 pickup with a Z24i engine 4x4 that I am working on. The problem I am having is that I get no fuel and no spark. I have jumped the fuel pump relay and the fuel pump works when I do this. I have checked all the fuses i know to check and pretty much everything I know to check. All the lights inside work it turns over fine just the fuel pump and ignition coils are not coming on for some reason. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check your fuses and fusible links and you may want to remove and open up your ECM to check for burn spots. Before that, I would check for stored trouble codes. If you don't know how, this site will tell you:
www.troublecodes.net/Nissan


----------



## mustang19r (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions I have checked my fuses but I cannot seem to find any fusible links would you happen to know where they are?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they come off of the positive batt cable (at the batt)


----------



## tdam (Mar 26, 2013)

My 1988 nissan d21 4x4 (hardbody) wouldn’t start either. I had to do many things: replace starter, cleanup & rewire fusible links and replace ignition switch. After cleaned up my fusible link (major problem with these trucks) and probably where your problem is…putting in the key and turn to ON, I could hear the fuel pump going. When I turned the ignition to start, there was just a click and then all the electrical would go off. All the panel red lights and fuel guage would just die. Turning the ignition to start again would do nothing. Then I take the key out and reinsert, I could get the normal start up panel lights to turn on, but further turning to start would end up the same with everything cutting out. I lastly then replaced the ignition switch ($30) and truck started.


----------

